# Plumber Needed!



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a licensed plumber that can do this job for a good price?


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

What would be a good price to handle a pipe full of feces that has to be chipped out of a concrete floor?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Can anyone recommend a licensed plumber that can do this job for a good price?


Not bad price at all, assuming he will level floor with concrete after job is done.

you do not need a license to do this job.

Home depot >> rent demolition hammer ( $100+)>>> break concrete floor >>> dig big hole around the pipe to be cut >>> use reciprocating saw to cut pipe (or clay pipe cracker tool if house very old) >>> get two 4" rubber coupling (for PVC or clay pipe) >>> get 4 " insert pipe >> get few bags of concrete >>> finish the job >>> saved money

check where main water line is going and be careful do not brake it when taken concrete out.

Here is the trick. Camera most of the times used to scare client and push him to replace pipe, because that is where the money is (what you were offered).
It is impossible to say for sure regarding your case, but mostly all the "plugs" in the pipes are cleanable using machines.
In case there are big root went throw the pipe, you should do it, but it is usually never happened in PVC pipes.
There could be also problems with the level of the pipe, but it will not be fixed by replacing part of it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> What would be a good price to handle a pipe full of feces that has to be chipped out of a concrete floor?


Do you even know what the job is??? there arent any feces, its a drainage pipe


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

sig said:


> Not bad price at all, assuming he will level floor with concrete after job is done.
> 
> you do not need a license to do this job.
> 
> ...


My parents want someone to come in for it, they're not the handy type :/


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not trying to be a smart ass. Just wondering what you feel is a fair price for something to be done that could very well be pretty nasty. I've replaced a vent that was backed up with sewage. It's a vent and not supposed to have anything in it. I started cutting in and you can imagine the surprise and mess. 
As for the job yes I know how to do it. 
How old is your house? Because if it's over 50years old and has clay pipes you should replace it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fair price*

i am sure the op is not trying to low ball anyone , I am sure just looking for someone to verify that the price is close to what it should be . also has to be aware that sometimes when a job is started it can get worse .
we all try to find a lower price . how many times have we bartered for something . its the lowballing that kicks u in the nuts ..
also with this type of work u get what u pay for . so if u choose to find someone cheaper and less experienced u don't know how its gonna end up . there are plenty of hacks out there in the trades world trust me I have seen them good and bad .I have been in the automotive trade for almost 20 years and have seen what guys do on my side it leaves a disgusting taste in your mouth . I have also seen mircacles and passion 
best advice is try to find someone that someone u know has used and get another quote to see how far apart both companies are ..
good luck 
tom


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I should give some context. The guy came with the camera and told us what needed to be done. The fee for discovering the problem was around 200 and he said he would waive it if we agreed to the repair job on the spot. I had no idea what a good price was for this work and didn't think that making an uninformed decision would be wise. 

If that's the market price for the work then its fair.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I would consider getting a second opinion and price before ripping up the concrete floor. Don't tell them you have other quotes until they tell you theirs.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*quote*

but as the op says the first quote included a 200 initial check so if he gets another quote u are sort of up shits creek as most likely the other company will charge similar . phone up a few places and see what there quote is like 
if its close and this is a reputable company go for it .. 
these guy are like the tv repairmen who did house calls charge u 50 bucks to show if u repaired tv they would waive the initial .. if no work it was 50 bucks plus what ever labour they charge to diagnose the repair ..
keeps the real cheap people from just phoneing for quotes and diagnosis


----------



## jr7roo (Jun 1, 2010)

The company (MrRooter) that you received a quote from is a well known name all over the GTA and sourrounding areas and been around for many years, as previous poster said theirs many contactors out their that may be cheaper but you will get what you pay for and will they garurantee the work more important I believe! The quote you received for the work and supplies involve I believe is a decent price, also on the bottom of your quote says they are available 24/7 and I'm sure they have some kind of guarantee on their work that alone is a good piece of mind. If you decide to go with them I'd still ask them if they will deduct the $200 off that you paid for on first visit!

Just my opinion 

Best of luck


----------

